# "NEW" Point Cook Launch Beach



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Anyway , here is another launching spot down point cook, actually it's werribee sth.

Directions are , go all the way down Duncans Rd and turn left just before the beach. Keep going along the dirt /paved rd till you get to the beach.

Or there are two other ways.
Go down aviation rd till cunninghams and turn left, continue to the t intersection and turn right at robbs rd, continue to a "+" intersection and turn left into crawfords rd and go all the way along the rd to the beach.

Or from the Duncans rd way . Go down duncans and turn left into robbs rd (before the shops on the right) go to crawfords rd and turn right.

The beach is about 100 mtrs long and no nudies in sight 8)


----------

